# Screws for attaching shingles?



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering if there is such a thing as screws made for installing asphalt shingles.


That question came up today at lunch and I had to admit I have never heard of any, or ever seen any in use on a asphalt shingle.


One of the guys swears he has seen them used.



Is he crazy? :surprise:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple answer, yes he is, what purpose would that serve?
Not saying they have not seen it before, I've seen far stranger things before.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Metal shingles, sure. But not asphalt.:surprise:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roofermann said:


> Metal shingles, sure. But not asphalt.:surprise:


Come on buddy....

Big ole rubber backed fender washer. Best of both worlds. Sealing and better wind lift resistance. 










In all seriousness, as roofermann mentioned...only heard of a screw application for steel shingles.


----------

